# Cashel ez knees?



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Just bought a wintc western saddle, and am not looking foreword to breaking in the stirrups. Has anyone used the Cashel ez knees stirrup turners? Are they easy to put on?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't used that - the best thing I find is making the saddle a little damp (just a enough to soften it, not ruin it ) then putting the saddle on a rack and sticking a broom stick through the stirrups twisted appropriately.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

^^agreed done this and works great, might take a day or 2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

These are a little less money and have no exposed metal, lots of people I know have used these and like them

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners



.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I use the E Z up stirrup extender with the turner included and it's awesome! I have a leg injury that makes mounting difficult and these really help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Does the broom stick method work with synthetic?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

cebee said:


> Does the broom stick method work with synthetic?


The Synthetics that have a wide enough leather strap for adjustment behing the fender can be helped with the broomstick method, but will not work as well as a saddle with Leather Fenders.

If the Synthetic has a nylon strap, it will do no good.

.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, I guess I will get some stirrup turners then! Thanks!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Good to know Southern- gonna stick with non-nylon fenders then!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The wintecs are synthetic as as such aren't as stiff as leather and considerably more flexible. Broomstick method doesn't work with synthetic as it's impervious to moisture. With leather it works if the leather is dampened first and allowed to dry in the turned position.


----------

